# What's a weird thing you can't do



## wrangled tard (Feb 9, 2019)

e.g I've never been able to whistle. No idea why. YOUR TURN.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 9, 2019)

ride a bike properly

hypotonia sucks


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 9, 2019)

Swim properly. I'll probably die drowning.


----------



## LofaSofa (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Providence (Feb 9, 2019)

Blow my nose.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 9, 2019)

Bring pleasure to a woman.


----------



## Crocophile (Feb 9, 2019)

Tell people I love and care about them without it sounding sarcastic, no matter how much I genuinely mean it.

Also I can't pee standing up.


----------



## wrangled tard (Feb 9, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Swim properly. I'll probably die drowning.


Are you black?



Crocophile said:


> Tell people I love and care about them without it sounding sarcastic, no matter how much I genuinely mean it.
> 
> Also I can't pee standing up.


Don't worry, I can't do either of those either!


----------



## wrangled tard (Feb 9, 2019)

i dindu nuffin


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 9, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Don't worry, I can't do either of those either!


Apologize for double posting


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 9, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Are you black?



No, unfortunately not. I would love to be a proud black woman with a petite girlcock.


----------



## wrangled tard (Feb 9, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> Apologize for double posting


One of the other weird things I can't do is apologize like many other people on the internet.


----------



## Lez (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't whistle either and I agree that whistling is weird and an abomination.


----------



## drtoboggan (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't use my foot to masturbate.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't hold a rhythm.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't kiss my elbows


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 9, 2019)

hood LOLCOW said:


> I can't kiss my elbows



Is that something people can do?


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 9, 2019)

Have a strictly platonic relationship with another adult irl.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 9, 2019)

A completely functional long term relationship of any kind


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 9, 2019)

Click my fingers.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Feb 9, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Click my fingers.


You mean snap? Yes neither can I and not being able to made me feel like an ultra tard in elementary school.


----------



## John Kasich (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## fashion (Feb 9, 2019)

Laugh at the right time.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 9, 2019)

Gain weight.


----------



## PT 940 (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't burp


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 9, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Is that something people can do?


it's weird and i can't do it.


----------



## Prince Jello (Feb 9, 2019)

I could whistle when I was younger, but now my upper lip has a little crack in it, so it doesn't work anymore.
I also never had a brainfreeze, I can chug down a slushie and only get a cold throat.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 9, 2019)

Prince Jello said:


> I could whistle when I was younger, but now my upper lip has a little crack in it, so it doesn't work anymore.
> I also never had a brainfreeze, I can chug down a slushie and only get a cold throat.



I have the opposite problem. I can't eat ice cream _without_ getting brain freeze, and the fact that I also have sensitive teeth makes the experience even more uncomfortable.


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't snap my fingers nor whistle.


----------



## 000% (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't pop my knuckles. I also can't roll my r's.


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 9, 2019)

I can whistle normally, like with just my mouth, but I can’t do the really loud whistle people do using their fingers in their mouth.


----------



## BeanBidan (Feb 9, 2019)

Smile


----------



## SugarSnot (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't orient myself to a camera in the slightest. Whether it is a webcam or a cellphone camera I always move the lens or myself in the wrong way to get the or angle that I want. It is one of the many reasons I never use a picture of myself on profiles.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 9, 2019)

Sit still


----------



## Doomfist (Feb 9, 2019)

Pronounce "under", I always say "urrndurr".


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Feb 9, 2019)

What's a weird thing I can't do?  Pop my eyeballs out.  What's a thing that most people can do so it's weird that I can't?  get a gf


----------



## Coconut Gun (Feb 9, 2019)

Think of a reason to live.


----------



## wrangled tard (Feb 9, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> What's a weird thing I can't do?  Pop my eyeballs out.


I'd hope not, that sounds painful.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 9, 2019)

Like good media


----------



## MasterDisaster (Feb 9, 2019)

Excercise.


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't whistle either


----------



## JB 236 (Feb 9, 2019)

Date anyone that isn't 15 years older than me


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't sing at all. Like if I try I have a sore throat for days.


----------



## SweetDee (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't balance on a skateboard.  I always fall on my ass.  Always.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 9, 2019)

I can’t roll my Rs. Also when I smile, it looks fake because for some reason my mouth opens weirdly.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Feb 9, 2019)

Blow bubblegum. I just end spitting it out.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 9, 2019)

Be a normal, functioning member of society.


----------



## Count groudon (Feb 9, 2019)

Sound excited about anything. My voice is so monotone I perpetually sound stoned or bored, and if I try to talk any other way it sounds super fake.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Feb 9, 2019)

Close only the right eye.

I can do left, but not right.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Feb 9, 2019)

Can't snap my left hand's finders, i can't whistle either


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 9, 2019)

Back then, I can do the kick-up, but now I just wobble around like a fish out of water.


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 9, 2019)

Can't blow a bubblegum.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 9, 2019)

Snap my fingers
Have a reason to live
Swim
Have a long distance relationship (romantic or friendly)


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Feb 9, 2019)

I can’t snap my fingers 
I can’t whistle 
I can’t drive


----------



## Cheetahman (Feb 9, 2019)

I can only independently raise my right eyebrow.
The left one refuses to rise up, because of Bronhold Blumpf or something.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 10, 2019)

Draw decently


----------



## wrangled tard (Feb 10, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> I can only independently raise my right eyebrow.
> The left one refuses to rise up, because of Bronhold Blumpf or something.


I'd never tried to do that but now I know I can't do that either, thank you for making me learn something about myself.


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't play a musical instrument, but I can sing any song in time. I also can't draw anything more than stick figures, but I can describe a picture in my mind that any artist could draw.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 10, 2019)

lol so many people can't snap their fingers when it's easy as shit if you have basic motor control

press your thumb and middle finger together and press them flat so your fingers are outstretched like this

 
the hole between your fingers should be roughly oval shaped

now rest your ring finger on the fat part of your hand where the thumb joins, it doesn't have to be super close to the knuckle but it can't be too low

press your middle finger into your thumb then move your thumb out of the way
 

if you did it right, your middle finger should impact the space between your ring finger and your thumb and create that "snap" sound


----------



## Picklechu (Feb 10, 2019)

Find non-political, IRL friends who live within 100 miles of me. 



The Last Stand said:


> Gain weight.


If you're not lactose intolerant, GOMAD whenever you start lifting. I've fallen back off a few times and been out of the gym (most recently last year when I was working 80+ hour weeks), but I always do this to kind of restart my appetite. I'm already back up 20lbs since October, and I had stopped GOMAD by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 11, 2019)

Get a good night's sleep, not hate myself with the burning passion of a thousand suns, be confident in my appearance.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't whistle. I've never been able to do it for some reason no matter how many times I try.


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 13, 2019)

Hold an updo with chopsticks, as it always comes apart in 2 seconds. One of the many drawbacks of having thick hair.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Feb 14, 2019)

Taking selfies.


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 14, 2019)

Whistling loudly.
I can whistle normally, but whistling loudly to call attention, I just can't do.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Feb 14, 2019)

Roll my r's. I can speak pretty good Spanish but I sound retarded doing it so I  tell people I can understand Spanish, but not speak it.
I've watched videos, tried to teach myself, had people try to teach me... Nothing has ever worked. I just sound dumb.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 14, 2019)

While something I can do, it's still stupidlyhard for me to draw a straight line.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 14, 2019)

I cannot swallow pills. It _feels_ wrong.

Old age is going to be _fun_.


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 15, 2019)

I can't fully cross my eyes. I had surgery on one of my eyes when I was younger and now it just stops half way when I try to cross my eyes.


----------



## Count groudon (Feb 15, 2019)

Do a proper pull up. I’m a great climber, but somehow I just can’t do it.


----------



## Tampon Head (Feb 15, 2019)

Do a cartwheel. I always lose my balance and sprawl down to the floor. Would never be able to do gymnastics.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 15, 2019)

I cannot let a scab heal without picking it into a nightmare abomination.
I can't say the word "Ancient" properly. Comes out "angk-shint" or "ansent".  Or, an-sy-ent, but that's when I've given up...
Can't avoid playing mad libs with the people talking to me. I'm always trying to guess what they're trying to say, for some reason. I know it's awful...
Remembering a person's name after being introduced. Never ever, I'm always too busy trying to remember my own name...


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Feb 15, 2019)

Swim.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 15, 2019)

Rise my right brow (left or both works fine) and ride the bike.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Feb 15, 2019)

I can't ride a bike


----------



## Nick Gars (Feb 15, 2019)

I can't whistle normally, only by sucking in air so it comes out very weak and quiet. I also can't walk normally, I walk on very specific parts of my foot because I was one of those kids who took being a ninja seriously and it just stuck. I nearly give people heart attacks all the time because my footsteps don't make a sound.


----------



## booklover (Feb 15, 2019)

I've never been able to do the "rr" or "ll" sound in Spanish either.

I also can't rollerskate backwards.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 15, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Do a proper pull up. I’m a great climber, but somehow I just can’t do it.



You're not using the same set of muscles when you climb as you do when you do a pullup. 

Climbing will usually test your biceps, forearms, upper thighs, and grip strength. Your weight is also more often evenly distributed between your arms and legs. 

Pullups are targeting the muscles in your shoulders and core strength (abdomen). If you want to get good at pullups, do situps, pullups, and tricep dips. 

Keep to a routine and push yourself to muscle fatigue. Your muscles don't get stronger unless they break down to rebuild themselves.


----------



## dreamworks face (Feb 15, 2019)

I can't roleplay, either sexually, in a d&d context, or at work.  It's not that I don't have a theory of mind - I can understand that my character doesn't know something, and if I do play d&d, I understand enough not to meta-game.  However - I can't improvise, can't pretend to be a different character than who I am myself, can't do a believable funny/sexy accent, and have to communicate out-of-character for the entire game (this really seems to piss certain types of role-players off.)  It makes me feel profoundly stupid whenever I try to play those kinds of games.


----------



## PT 522 (Feb 15, 2019)

Get a gf


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 16, 2019)

Nick Gars said:


> I can't whistle normally, only by sucking in air so it comes out very weak and quiet. I also can't walk normally, I walk on very specific parts of my foot because I was one of those kids who took being a ninja seriously and it just stuck. I nearly give people heart attacks all the time because my footsteps don't make a sound.



I can't stand properly for very long. It's hard to describe but if I stand long enough I end up turning my right leg inward until that foot is behind my left foot and I keep standing that way with my leg bent in, sometimes without realizing I'm doing it. I once had someone get weirded out and point it out and they asked me how I was able to keep standing that way.


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 16, 2019)

That’s how men get confined to wheelchairs


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Feb 16, 2019)

I can't snap the fingers of my right hand.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 16, 2019)

I also can't have my head down for more than few seconds, cause of an issue with my right ear that makes it feel hella unpleasant.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 16, 2019)

I cannot love onions.  In fact, that is the one single ingredient I cannot stand.


----------



## AmokSweptMeFromMyFeet (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't function in society and i struggle to control my sadistic urges.


----------



## MadDamon (Feb 17, 2019)

To convince my sister that modern feminism is toxic...


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Feb 17, 2019)

Tolerate bigotry online


----------



## neverendingmidi (Feb 19, 2019)

I can’t snap chewing gum loudly. This is probably a blessing to my coworkers, but I can’t even understand how people are able to do this.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 22, 2019)

I can't figure out how to whistle


----------



## Bluey (Feb 22, 2019)

I can't snap my fingers.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 22, 2019)

Puar said:


> I can't snap my fingers.


It took me a while you just have to find the place on your middle finger and thumb bone to snap together.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 22, 2019)

I can't ride a bicycle. I was afraid to get on one as a child, and I have never learned since.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 21, 2019)

Can't focus on anything longer than 5-10 mins. Really sucks at times.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 21, 2019)

I can't snap or whistle. I feel like a tard because both of those actions seem so easy, but its not like I practice anyway.

I don't know if this counts, but I have a very bad sense of smell. I always remain vigilant to make sure I don't overdo it if I ever wear cologne. While I can still certainly smell sometimes people go "do you smell that???" I usually smell...nothing and just feel air moving through my nose. Everyone else in the room can smell it except me. I never really went to a doctor or anything about it since it doesn't really have any effect on my life.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 21, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> I can't snap or whistle. I feel like a tard because both of those actions seem so easy, but its not like I practice anyway.



I can whistle, but not through the fingers like some people. I tried doing that way before. Ended up making a duck call.


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 26, 2019)

I can't do a handstand


----------



## PL 001 (May 26, 2019)

I can snap my fingers on my right hand, but I can't do it with my left hand.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 26, 2019)

Quit wasting time


----------



## Chichan (May 26, 2019)

Stay focused on something especially if its boring. 
Flirt when I try I suck when I don't i'm great.
Whistle or flip my tongue.
I don't know how to park or drive in reverse well yet.
Create mods/code the first one also interferes with that.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 26, 2019)

Chichan said:


> Flirt when I try I suck when I don't i'm great.



That's honestly a good lesson to learn, as early as possible. Don't force connections in any capacity. I find when you go with the flow and stop obsessing over it, that's when you'll wind up having it happen.

If you are desperate to impress someone, you're going to trip yourself up or be disingenious from trying too hard. If they really like you, you can and should just be yourself and don't force anything more than that.


----------



## Raging Capybara (May 26, 2019)

talk


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (May 26, 2019)

I cannot for the life of me figure out parallel parking.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 26, 2019)

Whistle or snap my fingers.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 26, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Whistle or snap my fingers.


Don't forget about attracting women, and/or making women not dislike you, etc.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 26, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Don't forget about attracting women, and/or making women not dislike you, etc.



Do you have a crush on me or something? You follow me around a lot.


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 26, 2019)

Botched Tit Job said:


> Roll my r's. I can speak pretty good Spanish but I sound exceptional doing it so I  tell people I can understand Spanish, but not speak it.
> I've watched videos, tried to teach myself, had people try to teach me... Nothing has ever worked. I just sound dumb.


Shit, I thought I was the only one and always assumed my tongue was just too fat to properly form that sound or some dumb shit.


----------

